# Your favorite Chick Tract story



## TimV (Mar 2, 2010)

It's raining, so here's my favorite.

It was in college, and me and two friends, all from Dipsy backgrounds were in the school cafeteria. We'd all be somewhat sheltered, even with public school, since our Dispensational baptist church life was so much a part of us.

Two guys walked by, with sweaters that said something about the Jesuit school they'd evidently went to, and when George and Gary saw "Jesuit" on their sweaters, they got really silent, their eyes got big, George pointed to them, still speechless and we all looked at each other in amazement. We honestly didn't know that the Jesuits weren't a secret society! Do to hours of reading Chick Tracts they might as well have been carrying bloody axes, and we were unprepared for actually seeing some of them walking around in broad daylight 

My second favorite (looking back, at the time I was very frightened) was when I must have been about 10, and I read one that said some hippies with socialist leanings were going to organise, call all the nation's polices forces and fire fighters on false emergencies, and ambush them, which would lead to the Russians taking over.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 2, 2010)

The two college room mates who helped lead me to Christ must have had every Chick tract and comic book. That was much of my early Christian reading!


----------



## Andres (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to love reading Chick tracts when I was a baby Christian! I think I still have some of the Halloween ones somewhere. I came out of Roman Catholicism and I remember the Chick tracts were staunchly opposed to Catholicism.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 2, 2010)

When I first became a Christian I bought the big sample pack of every Chick track (100+?). I'd leave them at pay phones etc... However, as I learned more and more about my new faith, I found some of the Chick tracks slightly embarrasing, so I'd filter those ones out. It didn't take too longer before I felt uncomfortable putting any of them out, so the box was left out with the trash.

Too bad so many of them are so wacky, because the concept is a good one.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 2, 2010)

What is a chick tract? Is it a tract for new christians? Like baby chicks?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 2, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> What is a chick tract? Is it a tract for new christians? Like baby chicks?



Just google Jack Chick. While some of them are fine, some of them are sooooo bad. You're in for a treat.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 2, 2010)

I too seem to have missed out on this experience. What is a "Chick tract"?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2010)

Chick Tracts

Try out the link above.

My favorite is "Bewitched" which shows Satan at one of his regular board meetings. :/


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2010)

I never had any exposure to Chick tracts, except after I became a Calvinist and knew other Calvinists who enjoyed making fun of them. But this reminds me of the Dispensational classic "A Thief in the Night." I've only seen the original, but there was apparently a sequel too. A friend remembers being made to watch it as a child and having nightmares about the guillotines featured in it. Even in the first movie I got the distinct sense that the people who made it were literally trying to terrify impressionable people into praying the sinner's prayer. Dubious tactic.


----------



## wmc1982 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fairy Tales


----------



## tlharvey7 (Mar 2, 2010)

"death cookie" it think it was called.... i loved that one


----------



## Wayne (Mar 2, 2010)

There were a number of Christian cartoonists in the 20th century. Most were simply evangelical in their message and in no way prone to the excesses of Jack Chick. Time permitting perhaps I'll post a panel from one of my favorites, from the 1930s.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 2, 2010)

If you ever found a chick tract in a college toilet stall- anwhere in the dorms, library, labs or cafeteria- or any public restroom within a biking radius....it was the crowd I hung out with for sure 

Holy Joe was my favorite. Some newer ones are pretty funny.

I'll say one thing...that little slogan "People read chick tracts" is true. For what it is worth, no matter what the theology, people read them.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never read one either, though I had heard of him. But I really feel uncomfortable when everyone gathers round to mock. It reminds me too much of behaviour patterns on atheist websites. The tracts may well be as bad as you say, but what if the guy is in earnest and doing the best he knows for the Gospel as he understands it? That doesn't deserve mockery.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Bob!

Ok, I confess, this one is about me and it's pretty accurate except they didn't let me wear my leather jacket in the big house, that's just stupid!


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, I haven't heard of those in years! They were quite the rage on campus and in the churches of my college town (except mine, and everyone else thought a reformed church was a cult ).


----------



## calgal (Mar 2, 2010)

Dark Dungeons. I have a friend who is an avid Chick Tract collector (and raging atheist). We saw a documentary about Jack Chick and he is totally sincere and easily lead/naive.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 2, 2010)

My favorite is called something like "The Good Ol' Boys". There is actually some useful info in it on why Freemasonry should not be part of a Christian's 'social clubs'.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 2, 2010)

One of my favourites is Big Daddy? It's perhaps not as inflammatory as the others mentioned here, but the cover is a classic.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of those other 20th century cartoonists include:
*Vic Lockman* is a conservative Presbyterian cartoonist of note [still living].

Phil Saint had panels that ran in the first few years of the old original series _Christianity Today_ [1930-1949]

and Hal Veech had panels that appeared in the first year of Carl McIntire's newspaper _The Christian Beacon_. See Cartoons  for one of his cartoons from that paper. [You have to click the little "ga04" to see the fourth panel of that strip--not sure why]. I've never been able to find out much about Veech, but his art brings to mind the later work of R. Crumb [who just issued a book-length comic version of the Book of Genesis, incidentally!--major violations of the 2d commandment, by the way].


----------



## nnatew24 (Mar 3, 2010)

I still remember, even as a kid reading these things, being a bit uncomfortable with his argumentation. Even when attacking the Roman church and other heresies, he does so with such fallacious reasoning that it's an embarrassment. 

Here's a recent one on "Love the Jewish People", which, anyone with a sense of logic can recognize as fallacious throughout: Love the Jewish People


----------



## dudley (Mar 5, 2010)

I have four favorite chick tracts. I know Jack Chick exaggerates the point in many cases to absurdity but as an ex Roman catholic turned Protestant I enjoy reading his tracts. They do expose some of the ludicrous teachings of Roman catholicism and popery! They also make me so happy and thankful I am now a Protestant!

In "Papa" Anthony must choose: will he believe the pope and burn in purgatory, or believe in Jesus and go to heaven?I enjoyed it because I renounced the pope and Roman catholicism and chose to go straight to heaven!

"The Death Cookie", Introduces Catholics to the real Bread of Life, Jesus Christ. It also exposes the insane rc teaching of transubstantiation.

"Is There Another Christ?"
Have you ever been lied to? Millions have, trusting in "another Christ" to save them. The gospel for Roman Catholics. Its very true. The roman church corrupted Christ's Gospel and message.it angers me that I was lied to!

"Why Is Mary Crying?"
Devotion to Mary doesn't please her. It breaks her heart. Beautifully done to expose again the non scriptural worship. they call devotios, to Christs mother. She becomes their prime mediator instead of Christ.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

Holocaust Holocaust

Jesuits did the Holocaust? Really??


----------

